# Infant Baptism



## scottmaciver (Jun 30, 2014)

I found this sermon on Biblical Baptism Includes Infants by Rev Robert McCurley to be a clear presentation on the Issue of Infant Baptism. It's preached by a Minister who was baptised upon profession of faith but came to change his position.

I'd be interested to hear any feedback from those of you who hear the sermon.


----------

